# Funny depictions of composers in sketch comedy, ect.



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What are some of the best acted out parodies of composers? Could be sketch comedy, or something else.

One that comes to mind for me is the classic John Belushi doing Beethoven who then channels Ray Charles. I'm sure there are plenty out there.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's one: :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> Here's one: :lol:


He pronounced Haydn wrong. UNFORGIVABLE


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, here is that John Belushi one:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


>


Severely pathetic....


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish I could understand more from this :lol:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

This sort of fits in here..


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I couldn't find a non-subtitled one.


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

I think this may qualify as the most offensive portrayal:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm, I really don't have a clue what I just watched...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Re. the Bill Bailey Cockney music clip above; 'Ave a banana _really does_ appear in Vaughan Williams' London Symphony. Listen out for it in the 1st movement at 3:15  I'm surprised Mr Bailey missed this nugget.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Not a parody of the composer per se, but nonetheless a work of absolute genius: Anna Russell's Ring of the Nibelungs. This is from her 1984 'First farewell' concert and below is part one. It's easy to find parts 2 and 3 from this link


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I definitely shouldn't have found this thread! Here's another short clip I really like, this time from 'Mr Bean's Holiday' where Rowan Atkinson and Max Baldry do a mime to Puccini's 'O Mio Babbino Caro' (from about 50 seconds in). Sorry it's not a direct composer parody, but it is very well done.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It probably won't come over well without the visuals but I remember a Peanuts strip where Snoopy was passing the time doing impersonations. Included were a pelican, a moose, Mickey Mouse, Lucy van Pelt and, much to Schroeder's disgust, Beethoven (*'IT'S AN OUTRAGE!'*). He impersonated Beethoven by frowning severely and also widening his ears in order to replicate Ludo's voluminous hair. Maybe one of our US members has come across it?


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

My all-time favorite...Monty Python doing Beethoven (pardon the Spanish subtitles)...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> It probably won't come over well without the visuals but I remember a Peanuts strip where Snoopy was passing the time doing impersonations. Included were a pelican, a moose, Mickey Mouse, Lucy van Pelt and, much to Schroeder's disgust, Beethoven (*'IT'S AN OUTRAGE!'*). He impersonated Beethoven by frowning severely and also widening his ears in order to replicate Ludo's voluminous hair. Maybe one of our US members has come across it?


I remember that one well 
I'm collecting the complete Peanuts but can't remember which volume that one is in.
Loved all the Schroeder strips!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This always has me in stitches


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My personal favourite 'musical' sketch is this one from Monty Python.






Why is there no thread devoted to Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.


----------

